

Three Marks Of Real Data Science? - akashtndn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/06/three-marks-of-real-data-science/

======
lutusp
I was going to criticize this submission for adding a question mark to the
original title, until I read the linked article. The article doesn't try to
show an association between data analysis and reality, or use the term
"evidence" even once. So the question mark is entirely justified.

